# PM9 with Crimson Trace LG437



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm trying to rekindle my (love for) PM9 use. For a couple of years I have been using a S&W M&P 340 J Frame Centennial with CT grips for some pocket carry duty, alternating with a Seecamp .380 for really easy and discrete pocket carry. I found the Kahr just a little too heavy for my tastes.

I see Crimson Trace has a $50 rebate going on so I thought I would try some LG 437s.

I have generally seen positive comments on the combo and thought at least I would get the PM9 back out for some around the house work until I get a new M&P 40c with Viridian Laser wrung out.

Anyone using the CT on their PM9?

Reference a few pics:










Here is a stock photo of the Crimson Trace set up.










Here is my PM9 about four years old.









M&P 340 with CT Grips.









Comparison M&P and PM9









M&P 40c with Viridian Compact LED and Green Laser.









Most days EDC. Seecamp .380, Spyderco Native, 4Sevens Preon II


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is the PM9 with CT. Easy to install. Good fit and finish. Looking for a holster now.
The CT changed the grip dynamics slightly. I decided to try a magazine extension which had the desired result, with a full grip hold and better overall leverage.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have it on my PM9 and like it. I carry mine in a Crossbreed Minituck. Comfy and no one knows it is there


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

i too have a PM9 with CT. LOVE IT..... LOVE IT..... Carry it in a Stoner IWB holster, and wish i would have bought this combo 5 guns ago.


----------

